# SSH Begrenzen



## Buggyland (1. September 2005)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne statt einem normalen ftp zugang einen ssh zugang haben. Ich habe natürlich einen ssh zugang als root, dann habe ich mittels YAST einen 2. account angelegt und dem auch ssh (/bin/bash) gegeben und nun soll dieser account nicht eine ebene höher können als im zugeteilt worden ist. Das heißt wenn er sein stammverzeichnis bei /home/gameserver/xat1/ hat darf er nicht auf /home/gameserver/ zugreifen, wie geht das?

Habe SuSE Linux 9.3, brauche schnell hilfe


----------



## deepthroat (1. September 2005)

Hi.

Du könntest z.B. den Benutzer nur in eine eingeschränkte Bash einloggen. 

Eine eingeschränkte (restricted) Bash startet man mit "bash -r" oder wenn man die Bash über einen Link "rbash" aufruft (entweder gibt es den Link schon, oder du kann ihn auch selbst anlegen: "cd /bin; ln -s bash rbash").

Dann mußt du nur die Login-Shell des Benutzers von bash auf rbash ändern. ("man chsh").

In einer eingeschränkten Bash kann man das Verzeichnis überhaupt nicht wechseln. Außerdem gibt es noch weitere Einschränkungen - siehe 'man bash'.  oder hier


----------

